# Azeroth RTA - why so many for sale???



## BeardedVaper93 (13/7/17)

Hey Vapers's

Just a query, not aimed at anyone selling theirs.

Why is there so many sales of this RTA?
I am not basing it on Rip's Review, however I like coilart products, and it looks like a great RTA.

I love my Pharaoh RTA and was considering this as a good 2nd option, but now I am taking a step back from this seeing all the sales...

Should I look elsewhere? 

P.S. I know about the reload, just can't afford it...

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rafique (13/7/17)

I get condensation under the tank by the 510 that's why mines for sale.Apart from that its a great tank

only tried on dual coil not the triple coil deck though.


----------



## Gersh (13/7/17)

For flavour to pop you need to be vaping at high wattages (70-90), at least that's what I found 

so that also doesn't appeal to many. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gersh (13/7/17)

Rafique said:


> I get condensation under the tank by the 510 that's why mines for sale.Apart from that its a great tank
> 
> only tried on dual coil not the triple coil deck though.



Had that problem but my deck was loose, there's a hole that goes through the pin of the deck, I put my screwdriver through it and tightened the deck down tightly and it seemed to have helped

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## OPium46 (13/7/17)

Ive also been eagerly wanting to get one of these. Something is telling me to not get it though. Can anyone here change my mind?


----------



## Gersh (13/7/17)

OPium46 said:


> Ive also been eagerly wanting to get one of these. Something is telling me to not get it though. Can anyone here change my mind?



I have no real cons to give you other than personal preferences..

But what I can tell you is that it would be the "best" (I hate using that word) flavour RTA you've had

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (13/7/17)

Rafique said:


> I get condensation under the tank by the 510 that's why mines for sale.Apart from that its a great tank
> 
> only tried on dual coil not the triple coil deck though.


This is unfortunately a problem with all bottom airflow atomizers, in my experience...

They all "sweat" or have "condensation" under the atomizer and it oozes onto your mod.

Side airflow atomizers, like the Aromamizer Supreme/Supreme V2/Plus, do not have this issue - which is why I'm a big Steam Crave fan...
I will never buy a bottom airflow atomizer again.


----------



## OPium46 (13/7/17)

Gersh said:


> I have no real cons to give you other than personal preferences..
> 
> But what I can tell you is that it would be the "best" (I hate using that word) flavour RTA you've had


I'd like to hear your personal preferences  

I'm always hesitant when people say its the best flavour you'll ever get. Theres been a lot of tanks out there where people say "you wont get better flavour than this"


----------



## Gersh (13/7/17)

OPium46 said:


> I'd like to hear your personal preferences
> 
> I'm always hesitant when people say its the best flavour you'll ever get. Theres been a lot of tanks out there where people say "you wont get better flavour than this"



Ok-
I prefer changeable wide bore drip tips. I prefer shorter tanks. It works best at high wattages and I prefer 40-50 watts. I'm bored of velocity build decks and the triple deck means more Colton and more coils. Interchangeable decks means condescension will definitely happen over time. 

I know what you mean. Hence my reluctance to use the word "best". Think I should have said best SO FAR from my minimal RTA collection.


----------



## Rafique (13/7/17)

Only tanks I have not had Condensation with is the reload and OBS


----------



## OPium46 (13/7/17)

Gersh said:


> Ok-
> I prefer changeable wide bore drip tips. I prefer shorter tanks. It works best at high wattages and I prefer 40-50 watts. I'm bored of velocity build decks and the triple deck means more Colton and more coils. Interchangeable decks means condescension will definitely happen over time.
> 
> I know what you mean. Hence my reluctance to use the word "best". Think I should have said best SO FAR from my minimal RTA collection.


Where does the condensation occur? and what causes it?


----------



## Mida Khan (14/7/17)

Its the 'sweat' for me.

On a side note: really want the reload, any sellers?


----------

